# Hey guys



## mib8585 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello,fellows.I am a new guy here,hope you guys can give me some instruction about how to grow my muscle.Well,i am a little bit fat actually.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mib8585* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## mib8585 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the instruction,hope you guys can help me to be a tough man.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## pask3r (Jul 12, 2010)

welcome


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

hi, welcome to the board! if you have diet questions ask built, choclate thunder, sassy, juggernaut, curt, those r the best at that type of thing. they always willing to help you in that direction. good luck brother.


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 16, 2010)

welcome bro, check out the genxxlgear.com sub forum for alot of contests and free giveaways... enjoy the board and if youhave any questions pm me


----------

